# Vomiting pink-tinged foam



## BCshams

My 14-year-old cat has 'vomited' very lightly pink-tinged white foam a couple of times (that we've noticed) in the past couple of months. She does sleep a lot, I am noticing, in the past few months, though I think she's just slowing down as she ages. Also, she had entropion surgery in May and I'm wondering if that took a bit out of her too. She has recently had blood tests and has been tested for hyperthyroidism (neg), leukemia (neg) and diabetes (neg). All seems fine apparently. Yesterday was the most recent time this happened and it just so happened that she didn't seem to settle. She followed me around and insisted she get on my lap and cuddle. She isn't always a cuddler. She didn't want anything, I let her out, I opened the window, I fed her, I played with her....she meowed so loudly and calmed down when she got up on my lap. Is any of this related or does any of this give one a clue as to what the pink-tinged white foam could be :-( I will take her to the vet if this continues or she continues to seem unsettled. Thanks for any comments in advance.


----------



## LDK1

I don't know what could be wrong but I would not wait to see how it goes, especially as she's 14.

She seems to be acting out of character (with her symptoms and with her behaviour), and is looking to you for comfort. It may partly be that she's getting older but she could also be in pain. The pink-tinged foam would be very concerning to me.

At the very least, ring the vet tomorrow for some professional advice - please don't delay.

I hope she gets well soon - good luck.


----------



## carly87

Pink tinged foam suggests that she's either eaten something she shouldn't that's pink, or that she's vomitting blood. Either way, were she mine, I'd probably be at my vets and asking for a full work up.


----------



## Lottiecat

I'd also get her checked out in case there is blood in the foam. That way the vet can give early treatment and can advise how to make her more comfortable.


----------



## BCshams

Thanks everyone for you replies. It is very much appreciated. I am taking her to the vet...so I will post an update after we see him. Wish us luck :-(


----------



## Ianthi

White foam usually points to stomach acid which in turn can cause ulcers so I'd _suspect_ this might be what's been happening. If so very easily treated though.

How were her renal values last time? I'd suggest you take along a (recent) urine sample when you visit the vet.


----------



## BCshams

Yesterday, Shisha developed a raspy meow to add to the worries. So we got an appointment with the vet today and we're just back. 

He said the pink is, indeed, an indication of blood (which, of course, is the worry). He said the it is not uncommon for cats to vomit foam/bile when there is no food in the stomach, especially when trying to cough up a hairball. In this instance, this can put significant strain on the system and could break some blood vessels... he said the stomach is very contracted while they are going through the process of vomiting. Also, she very well could have herpes virus (she was a feral kitten I found in the Middle East at 2 months old which I suspect would lend itself to a real possibility) and which could flare up at times of stress. She may have an irritated nasopharynx, esophagus, etc. and this could cause some of the raspiness. The other possibility is that she could have a blade of grass caught behind the soft palate/nasopharynx area and this could irritate her as well lending itself to the hoarse sound. She does eat grass and he said this is common when cats throw up grass, which she does on occasion. 

He gave her a thorough check, felt no swelling anywhere, took her temperature (normal), checked her throat, and reviewed her bloodwork and urinalyses dating back over the past year. She most recently had these tests at her last visit a few weeks ago (post entropion surgery followup). All normal. 

We are going to try a conservative approach for the next few weeks, as he doesn't feel she is 'at significant risk'. If, of course, she gets worse, we'll go back and he will scope her right then. I don't want her to have to have another general anaesthetic if she doesn't have to, having had two since May for surgery. We thought her appetite had significantly increased; however, he said that if she has an irritation in her throat, she may be eating to 'soothe' it or try to clear it. She eats a little at a time and continues to go back and forth to her dish. Oh, and she was also checked for hyperthyroidism (negative). 

I'm rambling...just wanted to post that she seems okay, or at least, doesn't have something serious that cannot be managed/treated. 

Fingers crossed.


P.S. Ianthi ~ he said her kidney function is good. Thank you for your post


----------



## maisiecat

I just posted on the other thread, but I think Ianthi has covered it


----------



## LDK1

Thanks for the update. 

The vet seems to have been thorough (from a fellow owner's point of view). Shame there doesn't seem to be anything that can be given to at least ease the symptoms, but let's hope that it does sort itself out very soon.


----------



## Tobacat

Fingers crossed, she will have no further symptons. How has she been since you last posted?


----------



## Ianthi

BCshams said:


> P.S. Ianthi ~ he said her kidney function is good. Thank you for your post


That's good. The reason I mentioned kidney function is that cats with renal insufficiency are prone to stomach acid though of course there are other causes as well. What your vet said makes perfect sense. Vomiting stomach acid is bound to irritate the throat.

From now on in order to minimise acid formation I would feed her little and often, especially at night, since it tends to form on an emply stomach.

Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## BCshams

She actually perked up a little last night and today seems not too bad. Her voice is back to normal though she doesn't seem to be 'talking' to me much today. Her appetite is good and though she wouldn't take the L-Lysine straight, she eats it in her food, so hopefully if she does have FHV-1, then it'll help lessen the outbreaks. In retrospect, when I think of her over the years, that hypothesis fits. Anyway, as long as she improves, we'll just carry on. Glad he had a good look at her. He didn't seem concerned about the occasional foamy vomit and being pinkish...

Thanks everyone for your concern. It sure helps to "talk" about it, doesn't it? 

BTW: Her vet is awesome. Always thorough - we have never felt rushed and he has always taken the time to explain things...I just wish I could explain to her sometimes


----------



## BCshams

Ianthi said:


> From now on in order to minimise acid formation I would feed her little and often, especially at night, since it tends to form on an emply stomach.
> 
> Hope it clears up soon!


*Ianthi, that is a good idea. I will try that. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tobacat

Glad she seems to be getting better. Like you say, this website is great for support.


----------



## Cat Mamma

I realize this is an older post, but hope this information can help anyone researching this condition.

Cat ailments, in my experience, are a lot like human ailments in that blood in spit can be for some of the very same reasons humans would experience it. Excessive coughing or hacking is definitely a cause. I have one cat who seems to really hack up the hairballs, and occasionally he has the pink foamy spit...with some hair. Some of his hairballs are epic! The way he hacks I am not surprised to see the pink. He, too, is a grass eater and gets it stuck in his throat...been there, seen that. Then he goes a bit hoarse, then gets better. There is also the possibility of hacking up excess mucus due to parasites, that can cause this if the hacking is rough on the throat - you won't find a lot on the web about the correlation between tapeworms and mucus in the throat, but trust me, it is true. Had a small kitty who went from hoarse to losing her voice in one night due to mucus. Inspected her bed (they all have their favorite beds), and found a segment. Gave her praziquantel, and in three days her voice returned. 

I manage a feral-turned-domestic cat colony plus one non-related rescue...yes, we rescued an entire colony and moved them, due to property division/construction, and domesticated them (but that adventure is for another post). But just mentioning it because I have a good diverse interaction with 13 cats, 12 from the same family, and have seen a lot of different (and similar) ailments among them, and how each cat reacts to the same ailment. Three cats create excess mucus and lose their voices with tapeworms, the rest do not. If your cat is overdue or coming due for de-worming (which is only good for about a month), it doesn't hurt to go through the de-worming cycle and see if that helps the voice return and eliminate the pink spit-up.


----------

